# Antelope and Wild Hog W/Quick View



## smoke farmer (Jun 6, 2010)

Cooked half a Black Buck Antelope on my big side box smoker rubbed them both down with a rub and smoked at 325 for 2 hours and then cut them up put in aluminum pans with some BBQ sauce and apple juice covered with foil and keep them in the smoker for 4 more hours between 250 and 300 then put them in a cooler for 2 hours and pulled them just before dinner was served.They both tasted great,it was the first time most of us had Antelope and every body thought it was better than the wild hog. thanks for your input on ideas for the Antelope.Sorry I didn't get more finished pics it got crazy around that time


----------



## phrogs4ever (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow.  I'll put my humble Q up against anyone's when it comes to pleasing a hungry crowd, but I can't compete with a band on my back porch.  It looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 6, 2010)

not many finished pics? all I see is to empty pans w/ enough crumbs that would starve a mouse. must have been good


----------



## smoke farmer (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks ,we do one big cookout party every year the band was a great addition they were fantastic,plus smoking wild game was a first.We had about 60 people and most could not believe how good the antelope was including me.I was a little nerveous about how it would taste but it turned out fall off the bone,moist and delicious.Of course there were a lot of request that we start doing more than one party a year.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks awesome and looks like a heck of a party


----------



## tom37 (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats on a successful party, all fixins around the almost empty pans looks like one heck of a feast. From the looks of the size of fan you have sitting there by the band is making me think it may have been just a little warm there today.

Cooking something new for a large group is stressful, glad you made it thru the day and it all turned out great!


----------

